# Do you cry at weddings?..



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hey up.

You might at this one.. 




ray.


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

Brilliant.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Just how fantastic was that   

Nearly had me crying, tears of joy

Aldra


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Brilliant Ray.... One of my favourite songs re-worded. I wonder if Leonard has seen it?

Mike


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

spykal said:


> Brilliant Ray.... One of my favourite songs re-worded. I wonder if Leonard has seen it?
> 
> Mike


I think the pointy ears might distract the audience from the lyrics. :lol:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

tugboat said:


> spykal said:
> 
> 
> > Brilliant Ray.... One of my favourite songs re-worded. I wonder if Leonard has seen it?
> ...


Naughty step NOW !!! Tugs


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

Aw shucks. (hangs head and shuffles off) :lol:


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

5 mins of my life I will not get back


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

> *teemyob wrote: *5 mins of my life I will not get back


 :lol: :lol:

I lasted 30 seconds. I was expecting a Rock band like Black Sabbath to emerge or something.


----------



## HarleyDave (Jul 1, 2007)

Aw!

That was lovely

Cheers

Dave


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Have you no soul Barry 

Tuggy, you still on that naughty step ?

With a voice and smile like that I'd marry him  

Aldra


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

> *aldra wrote: *Have you no soul Barry
> 
> Tuggy, you still on that naughty step ?
> 
> ...


Yeah but too slushy for me. This is the kind of wedding I want to go to. Skip to about 35 seconds in if you dont want to wait.






Last wedding I went to was one of my best friends a few years ago now. Totally over the top. Harpist playing throughout the service and they had written their own vows which frankly were so sickly we were Pi$$ing ourselves laughing by the end. Blurgh!


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Yep

I like that too  

Aldra


----------

